# DLA activation in 22' Tiguan SEL R-Line IQ Light possible?



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

After coding my turn signals to dynamic I started looking at some modules with VCDS and found a module that has many options deselected for DLA/Matrix feature. Have you guys/gals have had any luck making this work? Below are some screenshots taken from mine. I wonder if the headlight are indeed capable of this and just coded to agree with US regs.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

It's been tried, no luck yet. We need a EU or Row owner to post up there coding. If you figure it out, do share lol


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

I have a 2021.5 Atlas SEL, but I’d like to know this too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Burkett.ACB said:


> It's been tried, no luck yet. We need a EU or Row owner to post up there coding. If you figure it out, do share lol


That's what I'm waiting for, I've been looking in RossTechForums and here for that scan.
I might try with deselecting "static cornering light" and selecting "segmented cornering light" to see if it works. 


Jadams871 said:


> I have a 2021.5 Atlas SEL, but I’d like to know this too.
> I'll keep everyone posted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> That's what I'm waiting for, I've been looking in RossTechForums and here for that scan.
> I might try with deselecting "static cornering light" and selecting "segmented cornering light" to see if it works.


And of course when your doing this you have to make sure you apply basic settings and acknowledge them to ensure the coding sticks... just as a friendly reminder (if your trying to enable the entire deal to see if you can get the full IQ lights to work)


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Burkett.ACB said:


> And of course when your doing this you have to make sure you apply basic settings and acknowledge them to ensure the coding sticks... just as a friendly reminder (if your trying to enable the entire deal to see if you can get the full IQ lights to work)


Plan is to try to enable one at a time and check for functionality and errors (baby steps). I believe if we just check all the boxes we would get errors, still looking for a scan or pictures of the module (s) coding and adap. to compare. Fingers crossed


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

I honestly believe the functionality is there, just time and patience.


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

Well, if it's similar to porsche/audi, it's more than just VCDS stuff...






Matrix Headlights Fully Enabled


Reach out to Sam on WhatsApp. +86 139 2997 4073. Confirmed fully functioning by at least two RS6s in this community :) Mention BDDDWGN for a discount! You will need a VAS5054A/VAS6154 and a Windows Laptop to get it done. Ill see if I can get a video posted up. Cheers!



www.audizine.com










Full activation of matrix LED headlights in the US - Rennlist - Porsche Discussion Forums


Cayenne 9Y0 2019 - - Full activation of matrix LED headlights in the US - Does anyone know if and when this might happen through a software update. The matrix LEDs are a big disappointment the way they are with that sharp cutoff in the distance.



rennlist.com


----------



## DefinitelyNotJBale (Jul 24, 2015)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> After coding my turn signals to dynamic I started looking at some modules with VCDS and found a module that has many options deselected for DLA/Matrix feature. Have you guys/gals have had any luck making this work? Below are some screenshots taken from mine. I wonder if the headlight are indeed capable of this and just coded to agree with US regs.


Do you happen to have screen shots of the other Bytes in the 4B long coding?


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

DefinitelyNotJBale said:


> Do you happen to have screen shots of the other Bytes in the 4B long coding?


This is what I have, but also noticed the windshield camera module also has more Matrix headlight options in it. I will take some screenshots of it as well.


----------



## DefinitelyNotJBale (Jul 24, 2015)

Sounds good, thank you. I found a blockmap posted for a 2021 ROW Tiguan that has matrix lights installed. I compared the 4B long coding to ours and you can see the bits that are different that way. 

I also noticed a channel in 09 that differed between the two. 
- ENG141650-ENG141973-Fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung > Set to "AFS: FLA: Fernlicht ueber AFS "

2021 Block Maps: https://forums.ross-tech.com/index.php?threads/27115/ 


NAROWNAROWBYTE 6BIT 010D0VEHICLE TYPEBIT 100BIT 210BIT 310BIT 41111BIT 500BIT 600BIT 700BYTE 7BIT 0002ABIT 111BIT 200BIT 301BIT 41054BIT 500BIT 611BIT 700BYTE 8BIT 00020BIT 110BIT 200BIT 300BIT 40000BIT 500BIT 600BIT 700BYTE 9BIT 01010MARKET, 0 ECE , 1 NARBIT 100BIT 200BIT 300BIT 40020BIT 510BIT 600BIT 700BYTE 10BIT 0111FHEAD LAMP REGULATION ACTIVEBIT 101DYNAMIC AFS LIGHT ACTIVATEDBIT 201CITY LIGHT ACTIVATEDBIT 301HIGHWAY LIGHT ACTIVATEDBIT 40022RIAN LIGHT ACTIVATEDBIT 511ALL WEATHER LIGHT ACTIVEBIT 600MDF ACTIVATION ACTIVEBIT 700GLW ACTIVATION ACTIVEBYTE 11BIT 00000PREDICTIVE ROUTE DATA ACTIVEBIT 100INTERSECTION LIGHT WITH ROUTE DATA ACTIVEBIT 200PREDICTIVE AFS ACTIVEBIT 300MARKING LIGHT ACTIVEBIT 41111MATRIX HEAD LAMP ACTIVEBIT 500DYNAMICAL LOW BEAM LIGHT ACTIVEBIT 600HIGH BEAM ASSISTANT ACTIVEBIT 700GLW WITH LWR ACTIVATION ACTIVEBYTE 12BIT 00042STATIONARY CORNING LAMP - 00- NONE, 01 ECE R48, 02, ECE R119, 03 FMVSS, 04 SAE J582BIT 101BIT 210BIT 300OFFROAD LIGHT ACTIVEBIT 40000ECO MODE ACTIVEBIT 500SEGMENTED CORNERING LIGHT ACTIBVEBIT 600HIGHWAY LIGHT ACTIVEBIT 700RACE LIGHT ACTIVE


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for the comparison list! I will take a close look at it when I get a chance and also take screenshots of the additional modules that have options related to the Matrix lights. We could be a step closer to DLA functionality.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

DefinitelyNotJBale said:


> Sounds good, thank you. I found a blockmap posted for a 2021 ROW Tiguan that has matrix lights installed. I compared the 4B long coding to ours and you can see the bits that are different that way.
> 
> I also noticed a channel in 09 that differed between the two.
> - ENG141650-ENG141973-Fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung > Set to "AFS: FLA: Fernlicht ueber AFS "
> ...


I just noticed that particular vehicle does not have the windshield camera installed, so I don't know if the coding would work with full functionality. Still looking for that matching scan for an Euro Tiguan so I can compare. Also noticed that the EU and US IQ Lights have the same part no. and same HW and SW versions (at least I think I noticed) but may be wrong.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Wow, you guys have made a lot more progress than I did when I tried. FWIW, I was able to get DLA working on my 2021 Arteon, but, those aren't Matrix LEDs (IQ lights). The Arteon uses the older shutter system that blocks and un-blocks specific LEDs when it detects light. It's a different system. Works very well, just older. I tried applying the same settings I did on my 21 Arteon to my Tig, but no bueno. I was getting errors about Side Assist Un-available every time I tried, no matter the combination.

The IQ lights are a different beast. There's no shutters in them. It's just different LED's turning on and off, so the settings are going to be much different I take it. We really need to get a scan of a 22 ROW that has known working DLA and compare that to NAR.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

DefinitelyNotJBale said:


> Sounds good, thank you. I found a blockmap posted for a 2021 ROW Tiguan that has matrix lights installed. I compared the 4B long coding to ours and you can see the bits that are different that way.
> 
> I also noticed a channel in 09 that differed between the two.
> - ENG141650-ENG141973-Fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung > Set to "AFS: FLA: Fernlicht ueber AFS "


This was one of the changes I also had to make on my Arteon to get DLA working. I had this turned on on my Tig and the lights "sort of" worked for DLA. Problem is, they would come on, but, not turn off when light was detected. This was for due to the fact the other settings weren't changed. So I think this is the starting point for sure.

I didn't have to even touch 4B on my Arteon. The other module we would need to look at is the A5. IIRC, that's where I had to change one bit from HBA to DLA as well. Out Tig is set to HBA there, and Matrix LED is an option.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

M Diddy said:


> Wow, you guys have made a lot more progress than I did when I tried. FWIW, I was able to get DLA working on my 2021 Arteon, but, those aren't Matrix LEDs (IQ lights). The Arteon uses the older shutter system that blocks and un-blocks specific LEDs when it detects light. It's a different system. Works very well, just older. I tried applying the same settings I did on my 21 Arteon to my Tig, but no bueno. I was getting errors about Side Assist Un-available every time I tried, no matter the combination.
> 
> The IQ lights are a different beast. There's no shutters in them. It's just different LED's turning on and off, so the settings are going to be much different I take it. We really need to get a scan of a 22 ROW that has known working DLA and compare that to NAR.


We need DLA bad!!! Lol! I will look at A5 again this weekend and post some screenshots. I remember seeing more DLA Matrix options in there that were unchecked.

From what I understand from a video I saw online, DLA is used by the "high beam" portion of the headlamp (inner projectors) and they are the ones with the Matrix capabilities). The DLA function (as I understand) is activated when HBA is turned on, or in this case DLA and the inner beams become active. That's the position that does the Dynamic lighting.

I just noticed a few days ago that the Matrix portion (inner projectors) on my US Tiguan are rectangular bar shaped when you turn the hi beams on and have a very defined beam pattern (I'll take pictures also) very different from the low beam pattern.

For sure, if we get brainstorm for a bit, we'll get this working in no time.

Here's the link to the Matrix lights


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Burkett.ACB said:


> And of course when your doing this you have to make sure you apply basic settings and acknowledge them to ensure the coding sticks... just as a friendly reminder (if your trying to enable the entire deal to see if you can get the full IQ lights to work)


What does it mean apply “basic settings” I’m confused by that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm


Jadams871 said:


> What does it mean apply “basic settings” I’m confused by that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If making changes to your headlight coding applying basic settings tells the system what to do with the new coding, then you have to acknowledge settings.. It's a two part process. If your not familiar with it, my opinion, leave it alone until others who are familiar figure it out and provide in depth instructions.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Here are the screenshots for front camera.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Hey you go boys!!!!

*







*

Bob.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Hey you go boys!!!!
> 
> *
> View attachment 160959
> ...


Holy **** Bob! Awesome! Did that just get released by ODB11?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Yes. I got a notice of an upgrade on my phone this morning then went to the site to see what had been changed.
Lots of new stuff in Android version 49.1

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

I wish I could like this a million times! 

Here's the two settings we need from the above:

1. HBA with IQ Lights
2. DLA presentation

For those of us with VCDS, is it possible to see what changes specifically these two things are doing?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Well, my 2021 already does the DLA presentation (up/down/side to side), so I can't do that one.
As far as the HBA, I don't have IQ lights, so someone with IQ lights and OBD11 can do a backup of their current settings, apply the 1 click app, then try to compare the new with the old (???).

Bob.

Edit: The cost of the HBA is high. 100 credits. And if you don't like what it did, it's another 100 to "undo" it.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Ya, curious to see if that works correctly. Because I understand High Beam Assist, and DLA perhaps on the 2021. But I don't think its fully enabling the system for the 2022. I'm going to be thrilled to be wrong though.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Is this on OBD-11? Can you show us the long coding steps? The update shows 2021 Tiguan R-Line with I.Q. Lights, so it is safe to assume it's the facelifted model.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

It's a "1 Click App". I don't believe you can see the coding, but you may be able to reverse engineer it from the changes???

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

You could do a delta with before and after and compare long coding and adaptation values. It's a bit of work, but I did it with my factory trailer electronics install (module 69) from the dealer. Straight forward process with VCDS, I don't know OBD11.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Yeah, just keep in mind, the refreshed Tig with the IQ lights came out in 2021 for RoW. We only got it here in NAR in 2022. So, this "should" work for us as well. Looking at the picture they posted with it, that's DLA for sure, not just HBA. You can see the right light is still casting down past the car.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

@OhioSpyderman Bob, can you pull up the DLA presentation one as well? Curious what they say that one is.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

I just realized that's just the HBA (High Beam Assist) on the I.Q. lights and not DLA (Dynamic Light Assist) 🤔. That feature is already activated on our SEL Tiguans, what we need is DLA Matrix lights activation.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

That doesn't look like just HBA. You can see the beam on the right of the car in front is still on. That's how DLA is supposed to work.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Hey you go boys!!!!
> 
> *
> View attachment 160959
> ...


I got confused when I saw 21 then remembered Europe has been ahead of us and that’s why.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Well, my 2021 already does the DLA presentation (up/down/side to side), so I can't do that one.
> As far as the HBA, I don't have IQ lights, so someone with IQ lights and OBD11 can do a backup of their current settings, apply the 1 click app, then try to compare the new with the old (???).
> 
> Bob.
> ...


They need to clarify if they titled it wrong the pic displays what is the fully adaptive functionality of blocking the beam where a car is detected. High Beam assist is the basic on off all cars have had already.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> I just realized that's just the HBA (High Beam Assist) on the I.Q. lights and not DLA (Dynamic Light Assist) 🤔. That feature is already activated on our SEL Tiguans, what we need is DLA Matrix lights activation.


Also, the change says it allows the high beams to "dip" when it detects traffic in front. HBA doesn't dip, it just turns it off. DLA dips.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

O-Deer said:


> They need to clarify if they titled it wrong the pic displays what is the fully adaptive functionality of blocking the beam where a car is detected. High Beam assist is the basic on off all cars have had already.


Can any of you ODB owners contact them to find out for sure what that one does?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

The owner of the company is a member here.
Maybe just mentioning his screen name may invoke a response.

@OBDeleven, can you tell us what this one click app does? (HBA with IQ lighting?)
Or more clearly, does it involve the Matrix lighting at all?

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

It's my suspicion though, that he may not have the full answer.
Now, whoever WROTE the "1 Click App" would, but he probably can't fully divulge the contents of the App (I would guess).
He may be able to vaguely describe what he did however....

Bob.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> It's my suspicion though, that he may not have the full answer.
> Now, whoever WROTE the "1 Click App" would, but he probably can't fully divulge the contents of the App (I would guess).
> He may be able to vaguely describe what he did however....
> 
> Bob.


just need to confirm the correct naming based on the functionality it is doing. The picture depicts one thing (dynamic light assist and beam control) and the title is incorrectly depicting the basic high beam on off function controlled already via auto headlight mode and having high beams enabled by pushing the blinker stalk forward.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

So which OBD11 User is going to pull the proverbial trigger and run the 1 click app to enable to try it out. lol


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

I


Burkett.ACB said:


> So which OBD11 User is going to pull the proverbial trigger and run the 1 click app to enable to try it out. lol


That's the question.  If I had it instead of VCDS, I'd do it.

I'm 99.999% sure this is going to be DLA. You don't need to have IQ lights for HBA. HBA has been a thing since the Tiguan was redone in 2018.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

M Diddy said:


> I
> 
> 
> That's the question.  If I had it instead of VCDS, I'd do it.
> ...


I'm definitely going to try it, just too busy with work projects and personal life. Friday AM DR. appointment, tests, yuck. In the afternoon, APR, then probably will test out the 1 Click for HBA / DLA. Give it a try and cross my fingers it doesn't nuke the light coding.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

The "dip" switch is what it was called in the 70s when the high-beam switch was on the floor board, left foot.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Any east coasters give it a try?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

This is a DIP SWITCH...



https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Grayhill/78F01ST?qs=ls7QRyWmRk7vMipK9%252BY0IA%3D%3D&mgh=1&gclid=Cj0KCQiA09eQBhCxARIsAAYRiyn-nfvCR7f3thnKBoocMfwbPGOKTYbzq0XHyn2StJg1XNQxQ2e7LcAaAjrFEALw_wcB



Bob.


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

I would be quite surprised if it actually enabled DLA. VW has historically used different headlight assemblies with different part numbers, that while they look the same, don’t have the DLA functionality built into them. I’m saying this from researching DLA headlights for my MK7 R and the mk2 Tiguan. Both of these require new headlights and/or specific modules (i.e., hardware changes) to enable. I believe VW does this to specifically disallow simple coding changes as this could potentially open them up to a federal lawsuit with NHTSA as none of the existing cars were federalized with DLA and were sold before the new law was enacted last week. I would be pleasantly surprised if I’m wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

It's not that surprising. My Arteon only needed 2 coding changes to get DLA working. Even the 19 I had was easy to code once you flashed the camera with VCP.

The lights in the 22s are marked as IQ lights and the part numbers match those in ROW. For instance, coding them for dynamic turns was easy. Pending the camera being on the right FW, it should be as simple as that for DLA.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

M Diddy said:


> It's not that surprising. My Arteon only needed 2 coding changes to get DLA working. Even the 19 I had was easy to code once you flashed the camera with VCP.
> 
> The lights in the 22s are marked as IQ lights and the part numbers match those in ROW. For instance, coding them for dynamic turns was easy. Pending the camera being on the right FW, it should be as simple as that for DLA.


What is the coding for dynamic turns?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

VT1.8T said:


> What is the coding for dynamic turns?











IQ LIGHTS - Enable Dynamic Turn Signals via OBDELEVEN +...


can you also apply the dynamic turn signals to the lights on the side mirrors?




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, according to this,the new values aren't already on. So that's promising.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Do it! 😁😁😁😁


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

DLA presentation is it just the startup sequence check? 
HBA is already activated on ours


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> DLA presentation is it just the startup sequence check?
> HBA is already activated on ours


DLA is just the start up sequence check to ensure the system is running I presume.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> DLA is just the stat up sequence check to ensure the system is running I presume.


Yup. It should do something like this, instead of JUST going up and down. If our lights can do that, we have DLA.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay. So. Some updates.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

First the DLA app only changes when the start up presentation is presented. Original Value: When starting the engine the lights dip. To ON, Presentation presents when the ignition is turned on. So. I enabled DLA, and HBA memory in the Apps on OBDELEVEN. Both work great. I HAVE NOT enabled the HBA with IQ Lights. I personally want to make sure of what this changes before flipping it on and screwing up my settings. But the DLA function doesn't enable any additional left or right / beam split presentation functionality at this time. If I had to make a guess, the HBA is simply high beam assist functionality nothing to do with the dynamic lights.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

As I suspected about HBA, I'm going to inquire a full auto scan on RossTechForums for a ROW Tiguan with IQ Light and Front camera to compare. I'm sure someone will post one soon.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Does your DLA move from side to side and up and down?
I suspect not.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

@Burkett.ACB When your headlights come on now, are the high beams on with low beams too? Or is it still just the low beams that come on?

And as far as the presentation, I may be wrong. That video I posted above is what my Arteon does as well. But, those headlights aren't IQ lights. They have a shutter system, the blocks certain lights, which, I believe, is different than IQ lights, which have individual LEDs that turn on/off.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

M Diddy said:


> @Burkett.ACB When your headlights come on now, are the high beams on with low beams too? Or is it still just the low beams that come on?
> 
> And as far as the presentation, I may be wrong. That video I posted above is what my Arteon does as well. But, those headlights aren't IQ lights. They have a shutter system, the blocks certain lights, which, I believe, is different than IQ lights, which have individual LEDs that turn on/off.


I have NOT enabled the HBA with IQ LIGHTS feature as of yet. 
I'm waiting on a response from OBD before I enable that feature. 
It is possible enabling this App may give us full functional IQ Lighting. But just based on what I've seen thus far, I have my doubts.

The IQ Lights presentation are not like the previous versions from the research I've done. They do not appear to dance when activated they slowly fade in, and the individual high beam lights "box in" (they stack up next to each other left to right).

IQ LIGHT PRESENTATION: (skip to 34 seconds)


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

No response from OBD, I don't believe I will get a response to be honest. I'm not sure whether to move forward with testing it. I recently flashed APR onto my car and honestly with my luck I'd have to pay to re-flash, due to some huge mess up in the coding and me not knowing exactly which setting was changed therefore being unable to correct it without a visit to my dealer.

Has anyone tested these?

With that being said, enabling the app tonight. 🤣


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> View attachment 162046


So does it work ? That’s def not a option in mine stock haha


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> View attachment 162046


Well that looks promising. 😁. You going to test it out tonight?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Also, any chance you can make a note of the changes OBD made for us VCDS folks?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

M Diddy said:


> Also, any chance you can make a note of the changes OBD made for us VCDS folks?


I've already saved a before mod file, if it works tonight I will create an after mod file and upload them to diffchecker and make them available to y'all.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

O-Deer said:


> So does it work ? That’s def not a option in mine stock haha


Gonna test tonight, currently 1 PM PST here


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I've already saved a before mod file, if it works tonight I will create an after mod file and upload them to diffchecker and make them available to y'all.


You rock dude!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

This does nothing for us 21 guys, right?
As this is supposedly "shutting off" Matrix LED's?

Bob.

EDIT: I was REALLY hoping that when I posted those OBD11 apps it would give you 22 owners what you were looking for


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> This does nothing for us 21 guys, right?
> As this is supposedly "shutting off" Matrix LED's?
> 
> Bob.
> ...


Ya unfortunately it's only for the 22' IQ lights, its suppose to ENABLE the full function of the matrix headlights. Currently, they act like normal headlights, but IF this coding works, they will become adaptive to your driving style / environment. Fingers crossed. I don't think it will work, I think we will need a ROW vehicles codes pulled to get this truly working but we shall see in a few hours.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Can't wait for results...Good Luck!

Bob.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Can't wait to see the results! I've been super busy with work and haven't had any time messing with my coding. Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Burkett.ACB said:


> View attachment 162046


Did you changed any coding on 4b (multi function module)? I posted the screenshots of the options available on this module to activate DLA.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> Did you changed any coding on 4b (multi function module)? I posted the screenshots of the options available on this module to activate DLA.


Negative since the App doesn't list what it does or doesn't do in regards to which adaptations are enabled and disabled or changed.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

We have MATRIX!!!!!! Engages at 37 MPH in dark conditions


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Burkett.ACB said:


> We have MATRIX!!!!!! Engages at 57 MPH (So far in testing)


Did it worked???? 🤯, Vids please!!!!


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> Did it worked???? 🤯, Vids please!!!!


It's working!!! It's just ever so lightly dark here. Gimme like 20? Should be dark enough to record a video .


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Need it to get darker here to test. Seems a little finicky. Like it needs calibration per say.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)




----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Maybe the front windshield camera needs to be coded.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

M Diddy said:


> View attachment 162182


🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🎉🎉🎊🎊


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Matrix IQ Lights enabled on NAR 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line







youtube.com


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Matrix IQ Lights enabled on NAR 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** yes! That's it for sure! Just like my Arteon! Wish I could like this a million times!

Need that coding ASAP!


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Bad A$$!!!! They look like they are working as they should! Can't wait for the coding to do this ASAP!!! Thanks for being the guinea pig 😂


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

Holy crap! Just found this thread. 

That's awesome! I pretty much have a lot of credits so might also flash this app. Does it do the ignition light dancing thing as well or since IQ, it's different!


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Tigloo said:


> Holy crap! Just found this thread.
> 
> That's awesome! I pretty much have a lot of credits so might also flash this app. Does it do the ignition light dancing thing as well or since IQ, it's different!


Since IQ no dance.


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Since IQ no dance.


Sweet! I'll try this out tomorrow even thought tonight is the best time to test those out. Lol too lazy now. Thanks, man!


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Did the startup sequence check changed showing the Matrix fadeout on the inner beams?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

IQ Lighting turning off animation NAR 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line







youtube.com


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> Did the startup sequence check changed showing the Matrix fadeout on the inner beams?


Good question, haven't gotten the animation to pop cept when turning on and off at speed


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

I have VCDS but might have to get OBD-11 too.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

So few things for OBD folks. First. Enable the HIGH BEAM ASSIST MEMORY, Enable the HBA with IQ.Lights, DO NOT BOTHER WITH THE DLA Presentation, it's not worth the 10 credits and to the best or my knowledge doesn't work and is unnecessary for IQ Lighting to work properly anyway.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Patch these into Diffchecker. Ignore the first bit of coding, shouldn't apply to the lighting, I realized my engine was running while performing the backup the second time around, scroll down the 4B Module edits. Not many changes honestly that I can see, however in A5 Driver Assistance, there does appear to be calibration targets.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks the files, but I would hide the VIN number if I were you 😉


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Also located what I believe IS, the "Matrix" Presentation. So see if yall can enable it for Activation effect enabled and might need to set the Order_Reference_Run_Activation _Effect


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> Thanks the files, but I would hide the VIN number if I were you 😉


Oops, its early, cut me some slack lol


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

I also noticed the "presentation run something" was inactive.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> I also noticed the "presentation run something" was inactive.


Yes, interesting indeed, in the OBD apps, they have the option for changing when the presentation occurs, on engine start or when ignition is turned on, but the app lacks the activation of the effect entirely and once you restart the car the value is changed to off automatically. So let me know if you can enable the effect


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I, personally, would have expected a LOT more changes then what the diffcheck showed.
The big patch that was added in the "after" seemed to have a lot to do with trailer stuff (or maybe I just scanned it too quickly).

Who knows???


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Only change I noticed was on A5 (Front Camera)
Before 00000A88116EC020889F1000102000*2*000418000000000000000000000000000
After 00000A88116EC020889F1000102000*8*000418000000000000000000000000000

Before
Fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte Fernlichtsteuerung (Fernlicht euber AFS)
After
Fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte Fernlichtsteuerung (Fernlicht GLW,MDF)

Before
Fernlichtassistent Reset (Active) HBA memory?
After
Fernlichtassistent Reset (Not Active)

No changes on 4B at all, however, this modules have other DLA features not activated that may open full DLA functionality.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

What's missing. Because I did mention last night I feel the system is not as polished as it should be. Seemed like something wasn''t quite calibrated, not as refined as the video demonstrations of IQ. The big one I noticed was street signs that were reflective didn't seem to dim out, but I noticed in real world testing that feature doesn't work the greatest.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Burkett.ACB said:


> What's missing. Because I did mention last night I feel the system is not as polished as it should be. Seemed like something wasn''t quite calibrated, not as refined as the video demonstrations of IQ. The big one I noticed was street signs that were reflective didn't seem to dim out.


I posted the VCDS screenshots in the beginning of this thread, it shows all the options available for DLA. Many of them are mentioned on the Tiguan matrix videos like off road, city lights ect.
I suspect that what "we" got activated was some version of "Dynamic High Beam Assist" and not the full DLA. But I could be wrong, a big step closer nonetheless.
I will activate the A5 camera code you shared and will play with some of the DLA settings on 4B and see what it does. I have access to an ADAS calibration system at work if needed.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Fantastic, looking forward to seeing what you can find 
I'm going to go back through the lighting functions and compare your screenshots. Since it's enabled now, and in theory, perhaps "semi-calibrated" ill see if flipping those settings on will have any positive effect. I'm also going to enlist the help of a few friends to drive in front of me, and drive past me head on with cameras rolling to see if they are being blinded at all.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Patch these into Diffchecker. Ignore the first bit of coding, shouldn't apply to the lighting, I realized my engine was running while performing the backup the second time around, scroll down the 4B Module edits. Not many changes honestly that I can see, however in A5 Driver Assistance, there does appear to be calibration targets.


Thanks so much dude! I diff'ing them right now. Unless I'm missing something, 4B doesn't have any edits. The only changes I'm seeing are the 09 ones and the A5 long coding. These are the changes I was trying before hand and it wasn't working. Can someone else confirm what I'm seeing is correct?

If that's the case, it MAY just be the Matrix Calibration that's needed for this work.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

And gents, those 4B options that @1.8TPSSTVARIANT posted I don't think apply to the matrix lights. Those options work on my 21 Arteon, which uses a shutter system to block certain lights, not turn LEDs on/off like the matrix ones does. I believe if you try selecting them, you'll get an error on the Matrix lights. I wouldn't worry about those.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

M Diddy said:


> And gents, those 4B options that @1.8TPSSTVARIANT posted I don't think apply to the matrix lights. Those options work on my 21 Arteon, which uses a shutter system to block certain lights, not turn LEDs on/off like the matrix ones does. I believe if you try selecting them, you'll get an error on the Matrix lights. I wouldn't worry about those.


Good call out


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Been reviewing the footage from last night, and its definitely very active lighting. I will say its been awhile since I've personally seen this style of lighting in action so I was having a hard time really discerning if it was functioning correctly. But the more I review the footage, it certainly is. At times it can be a little wonky. How they turn on and cascade out a wall of light momentarily brighting the folks in front of you and then adjust to cut the beams from dazzling the other drivers takes some getting use to, its kinda like one of those awkward moments your like... "oops... sorry, im not trying to bright you, my car has matrix headlights they have a mind of their own!....🥺👉👈"


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

M Diddy said:


> And gents, those 4B options that @1.8TPSSTVARIANT posted I don't think apply to the matrix lights. Those options work on my 21 Arteon, which uses a shutter system to block certain lights, not turn LEDs on/off like the matrix ones does. I believe if you try selecting them, you'll get an error on the Matrix lights. I wouldn't worry about those.


Good to know, less stuff to mess with. When I get home I will do the coding and post a video, there are many dark roads over here at night and hopefully I can get some clear footage.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> Good to know, less stuff to mess with. When I get home I will do the coding and post a video, there are many dark roads over here at night and hopefully I can get some clear footage.


Yes PLEASE. I live in Sacramento, so trying to find a dark road, is a pain in the a**.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Just occurred to me, we can redo the Matrix headlights calibration in 4B. Which might be handy. Lets just say for a moment that OBD11, enabled the functionality and ran the calibrations at the same time and applied them within that app automation. Then I would have been on fairly flat ground but in the car, throwing the angle calibrations off. Food for thought.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

For those new to obd11 what must be purchased to do coding like this? Starter or Pro pack. I have an iPhone and it says Coding II is not available yet for iOS. Is coding 2 needed to do this change. What is coding 2


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OBD11, Pro Pack is REQUIRED. iOS works very well now. (My current device: iPhone 13 Pro - iOS Beta 15.4)

Most new Pro Packs come with 200 Credits automatically, which should get just about everything you want done IF your using the Apps which perform the actions automatically for you. Any changes you do manually by adaptation or long coding is possible with the Pro OBD11 and doesn't require credits.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

You'll want to get the Pro Pack.
Without it you can only do the "1 Click Apps", and are unable to do Adaptations and Long Coding.

Not sure on the Coding II thing....

Bob.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Just occurred to me, we can redo the Matrix headlights calibration in 4B. Which might be handy. Lets just say for a moment that OBD11, enabled the functionality and ran the calibrations at the same time and applied them within that app automation. Then I would have been on fairly flat ground but in the car, throwing the angle calibrations off. Food for thought.


I think it's this. 

With my arteon, you have to just run a "Headlight Basic Setting" start and stop after you apply the DLA settings, and it clears the codes.

With Matrix, it looks like it's pretty much the same settings, only, instead of Headlight Basic Settings, you have to run a Matrix LED calibration.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

M Diddy said:


> I think it's this.
> 
> With my arteon, you have to just run a "Headlight Basic Setting" start and stop after you apply the DLA settings, and it clears the codes.
> 
> With Matrix, it looks like it's pretty much the same settings, only, instead of Headlight Basic Settings, you have to run a Matrix LED calibration.


Let me know when you have a chance to do this and if running matrix calibration worked without issue 
My big butt probably threw the calibration off lol


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Burkett, did you get any codes regarding basic settings or missing calibration?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> Burkett, did you get any codes regarding basic settings or missing calibration?


Negative, just a theory


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Good thing it's winter time and nightfall is at a reasonable hour.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

M Diddy said:


> And gents, those 4B options that @1.8TPSSTVARIANT posted I don't think apply to the matrix lights. Those options work on my 21 Arteon, which uses a shutter system to block certain lights, not turn LEDs on/off like the matrix ones does. I believe if you try selecting them, you'll get an error on the Matrix lights. I wouldn't worry about those.


Got the DLA function working, pretty cool! However I did get some people flash their hi beams at me lol! 

However , I changed one setting on 4b and got headlights error, how do I reset them?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

NAR 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line Matrix IQ.Lights Start-up sequence







youtube.com





I'll just leave this here


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> Got the DLA function working, pretty cool! However I did get some people flash their hi beams at me lol!
> 
> However , I changed one setting on 4b and got headlights error, how do I reset them?


Do you remember the setting you changed?


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

City light and HWY light, and lost the calibration/basic settings on matrix lights. I reset them to the original values but the error still persists.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Matrix lights calibration expects a numerical value in mm. Need to check with someone who has Erwin to get the value.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

So I turned it on mine as well. Only changes I made were the 09 Adaptations and, in A5, I had to change Bit 15? from 20 to 80. That was it. No errors. 

I "think" it's working??? Turned it on and the first car I followed for a bit wound up stopping on the side of the road and the pulling out behind me and high beaming me. Not a good start. It looked like it was working, but maybe not? I could sort of see the lights cutting around the car.

Kept driving and didn't have anyone flash me after. It looks like it does darken around most on coming traffic and people I'm behind, but honestly, sometimes I feel like it's not turning off. 

I tried to run the matrix calibration under 4B, but it needs some offset number? No idea.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> NAR 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line Matrix IQ.Lights Start-up sequence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, how'd you get that working? 😁


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> City light and HWY light, and lost the calibration/basic settings on matrix lights. I reset them to the original values but the error still persists.


So after you roll back the settings, in 4B, go to basic settings. There's two you have to run. Basic settings Start. And then stop. That should clear the codes.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

M Diddy said:


> Ok, how'd you get that working? 😁


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

And from what I understand the donor value for matrix calibration is just 0, just been looking at Audi TSB for Matrix and calibration. (Don't trust me, don't quote me)


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Went for a drive around tonight to test. Didn't get flashed at all in about 30 mins of driving, but, that first person from earlier tonight that flipped out and then followed me with their highbeams worries me.

It's weird man. I can see it working for sure. It's way different than in the Arteon too. This is almost like twinkle lights the way they go on and off. In the Arteon, it's more of a rolling up and down of the lights with the shutters, almost like a wave. 

Thing is, in the Arteon, I KNOW I'm not blinding anyone. I'm certain of it because I can really see the cutoff at all times. With the Tig, I'm just not sure. It _looks_ like I'm not blinding the person in front of me, but, at times, I'm pretty sure I am just by the reflections off their cars. 

I suppose the only real way to test this is to have the wife drive behind me with them on to see what it does to me. Gotta run that by her.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> View attachment 162455


Worked perfect. This one is pretty awesome.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> And from what I understand the donor value for matrix calibration is just 0, just been looking at Audi TSB for Matrix and calibration. (Don't trust me, don't quote me)


I found that TSB as well. Tried 0. Didn't work. No matter what I put in there, it give me an error stating:

"incorrect message length or invalid format"

And doesn't run.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

M Diddy said:


> I found that TSB as well. Tried 0. Didn't work. No matter what I put in there, it give me an error stating:
> 
> "incorrect message length or invalid format"
> 
> And doesn't run.


Grrrr.... We will figure it out.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

M Diddy said:


> Went for a drive around tonight to test. Didn't get flashed at all in about 30 mins of driving, but, that first person from earlier tonight that flipped out and then followed me with their highbeams worries me.
> 
> It's weird man. I can see it working for sure. It's way different than in the Arteon too. This is almost like twinkle lights the way they go on and off. In the Arteon, it's more of a rolling up and down of the lights with the shutters, almost like a wave.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. I drove around, fairly certain it's working. But then as I'm getting off the freeway I'm like 100% confident the traffic on the freeway is not getting blasted with light but the poor fella in front of me is getting the full brunt of it. And yes, the twinkle effect, it's dimming & dipping the lights as apposed to completely cutting them out like on the SLA Versions.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Took a longer trip tonight. This is very much like it was with the 2019 Arteon. Shawn thought he had to coding figured out and it did sort of look like DLA was working. Turns out though, we needed to flash the camera with a different FW and only THEN did the DLA really work properly.

I didn't have many people flash me. Only one oncoming car in over an hour. But, I'm 100% certain I'm blinding people in front. It was the same with the Arteon pre flash. At one point the wife said she feels like she could see the person's face in front of us through their rear view. So did I. 

I'm wondering if it's either a setting we're missing or maybe we need to flash something too. Not sure. It's weird. It's working, but not 100%.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Agreed. Need to consult your Arteon crew and see how they acquired the original FW. Once we have an idea of it, see if we can track down someone on here or elsewhere with the working IQ Lights and see if we can gather the necessary FW from them to then flash onto our vehicles.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

We did using VCP. Unlike VCDS, is has the capability to flash FW's and things like that. You have to watch, though, because you can royally screw up your car too. It happened to Shawn and his Arteon. Dealer had to fix it and it cose a bit.

In reality, like you just said and so did @1.8TPSSTVARIANT, we need to get the ad-maps and coding from a Euro version that has working DLA to see exactly what they have setup. I'm going to disable mine until we can get it figured out. Don't want to be blinding people.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

We need the latest Camera 2Q0907572 - MFK 3.0 flashed with ODIS or VAS5054 (Lane Assist, Sign Assist, Traffic Jam Assist, Pedestrian Assist, DLA) firmware from what I can figure with the correct parameters.









Кодирование автомобилей VAG - Прошивки камеры ассистентов


Основные кодировки и адаптации платформ концерна VAG. Прошивки и параметрии. SWaP коды




vwcoding.ru


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> We need the latest Camera 2Q0907572 - MFK 3.0 flashed with ODIS or VAS5054 (Lane Assist, Sign Assist, Traffic Jam Assist, Pedestrian Assist, DLA) firmware from what I can figure with the correct parameters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what we had to do on the pre 21 Arteons. It "kind of" worked without flashing, but, once you did, you can immediately know it's working correctly. You can do this with VCP. That's the same as the 5054


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay, so your boy messed up. Was tinkering with it and noticed something were it listed the vehicle as right hand drive, figured, why not switch it over to left, and see if the calibrations are any different (4B). Rookie mistake, lost all module parameters. So applied the app back to stock original, ran basic settings, and acknowledged. Lights all that good stuff and driver assist all working again. Get home, go to use my High Beams. No Sauce. The High Beams on the cockpit illuminate blue, the auto memory and "Auto" high beam icon appears in blue, but nothing. A code appears indicating my parking lights, etc aren't activated. Who's got my missing long code, adaptation, etc to help me out.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Did you not do a BACKUP before you applied the APP?

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

-


----------



## Zybex999 (11 mo ago)

Hope this helps

Address 4B: Multifunc. Module (J745) Labels:| 3Q0-907-338-V2.clb
Part No SW: 3Q0 907 338 G HW: 3Q0 907 338 K
Component: FCM MQB Low 005 0382 
Serial number: 13112110801145
Coding: 000000070900105601002F100A0000000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_MultiModulContiVW48X 004006
ROD: EV_MultiModulContiVW48X_004.rod
VCID: 392F22B3C9D51D93A0F-806C

No fault code found.


----------



## kvn96 (Nov 11, 2021)

This is so awesome! I have been hesitant to buy an obdeleven but I just ordered a pro-package so that I can get this enabled on my 2022 SEL. I appreciate you all posting the coding and info for activating this here. I was a little disappointed when I picked up the car in October that the sticker said "AFS" adaptive headlights but they were just auto-leveling compared to the adaptive headlights on my previous 2018 sel premium.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

-


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay, so re-did the long coding. Trying to figure out the following trouble code: C117654

Matrix high beam left & Matrix high beam right
No basic setting

Obviously... I've compared the before and after files. All of the long coding matches so I have this phantom issue hidden in the coding somewhere for these "matrix high beam left and matrix high beam right" so... fun times. Going to take it by my APR dealer tomorrow, since they saved logging from before the APR tune. Just to double check, if not, car goes in on Friday in the am. Gonna see if this hits the wallet.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

**** man. This is just like what happened to Shawn with his Arteon. He had one setting go bad and had to take it into the dealer. I'm sure they'll be able to get you squared away though. Hope it's not too pricey.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

M Diddy said:


> **** man. This is just like what happened to Shawn with his Arteon. He had one setting go bad and had to take it into the dealer. I'm sure they'll be able to get you squared away though. Hope it's not too pricey.


Any idea what Shawn paid?


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Any idea what Shawn paid?


Cars under warranty, shouldn’t have to pay anything. Go in say my headlights stopped working properly. I see no reason to divulge more then that.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

O-Deer said:


> Cars under warranty, shouldn’t have to pay anything. Go in say my headlights stopped working properly. I see no reason to divulge more then that.


I always assume the worst scenario, helps balance expectations lol just sucks im gonna have to pay regardless to unflash APR then reflash


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Yah at this point I am merely waiting to see if VW similar to Audi will unlock the more advanced adaptive functions of these for users post validation and testing with the functionality being legal now in the US. Audi stated in the new A8 that if legislation changed they would look to unlock additional functionally of the lighting system as it has their advanced digital matrix system also. Ideally VW would do the same.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Any idea what Shawn paid?


That I don't know. He flashed a bad FW file to his camera I believe via VCP, so it had to be replaced.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay so all of my coding is correct. Confirmed today ODIS is required to re-calibrate the high beams.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Okay so all of my coding is correct. Confirmed today ODIS is required to re-calibrate the high beams.


So is that to just activate your high beams again? Or do you mean to calibrate for DLA?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Guided Fault Finding. Wonder if that's online ODIS, or an offline backyard ODIS will do it.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

M Diddy said:


> So is that to just activate your high beams again? Or do you mean to calibrate for DLA?


Well both.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Well both.


Intersting. So it looks like we do need ODIS to full implement.

Question for the guys who have enabled the sudo-DLA we have. Do you notice that the drivers side light seems to work properly but the passenger light does not? I've noticed I don't really get high beamed by oncoming traffic at all. But, the people in front of me, I can see that the beam is shining into the car. I also noticed if people are turing in front of me, the passenger light does not seem to dip at all. I feel like I'm blinding them as well. 

I think this would explain also, why the DLA isn't working for street signs as well. The passenger side light is the one lighting the right side of the road (obviously). I feel like this is the beam that's blinding the people in front and those that turn to that side, and not working for the street signs. I wonder if there's some setting we're missing for that.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

You hit it on the head, it's the right high beam that primarily causing the issue. But both need to be calibrated.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Burkett.ACB said:


> You hit it on the head, it's the right high beam that primarily causing the issue. But both need to be calibrated.


Do you think a dealer service station would be willing to do that calibration since they didn't enable the DLA? I know that won't enable DLA unless there is a TSB to do so.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

I may run it by my service manager and see if they can do it.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Mine just came back from the dealership, they had to reset the basic settings. They also updated the infotainment and ECU all under warranty and no charge for me. Lesson learned for me, I'll wait for VW for a possible update for the headlights to enable DLA for the US market. I was very worried they would see any logs when I changed the settings and reverted them back, so far they didn't see it. 😅


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

I had the same observations you guys had, it would detect some cars but blind others and the street signs would/could not be detected. Cool tech but it doesn't seem to be working 100% in our cars, yet. 

I will retrofit the I.Q. tail lights for now and wait for a possible DLA update/activation from VW.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol picked the car up late this evening. All set. No issues with just running a quick basic settings with dealer tools.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I've been staying out of this post for a bit, well, because I felt a bit responsible for posting the OBDEleven apps.
I have to ask, did applying JUST the apps cause the issues? Or did you apply more/different changes that caused problems?

If applying JUST the apps caused problems, someone needs to inform the OBDEleven people to have them remove the apps.

Having a 21 (without the IQ lighting) trying to apply the apps would have done nothing for my vehicle, so I didn't bother.

The picture they showed with the High Beam Assist appeared to be doing what you all had been talking about since the beginning of this thread, so I linked it.

My apologies to those that had problems....

Bob.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Bob, I wouldn't blame anyone. We were all trying this new and untested application but made it work but sometimes this things happen, now we know what we need to make them work 100%. We now know for sure we have all the hardware (IQ Light headlights), just need to figure out if we need software or DLA calibration on these cars. I'm just going to wait until the newer production vehicles start coming out this DLA function working from the factory or VW would release an update like Tesla, Audi, and several other manufacturers plan to do on existing Matrix light equipped cars (based on what I have read).


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I've been staying out of this post for a bit, well, because I felt a bit responsible for posting the OBDEleven apps.
> I have to ask, did applying JUST the apps cause the issues? Or did you apply more/different changes that caused problems?
> 
> If applying JUST the apps caused problems, someone needs to inform the OBDEleven people to have them remove the apps.
> ...


I think they made some changes beyond the app


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Yeah Bob. He said he was trying some different stuff on top of the changes the app made that caused the problem. In realality, there were only 3 changes that the app makes, none of which are bad. 

And it _does_ work, just not fully. I believe there's something missing beit a calibration or a firmware flash for the camera pehaps. It could just be another setting we need to check off.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I've been staying out of this post for a bit, well, because I felt a bit responsible for posting the OBDEleven apps.
> I have to ask, did applying JUST the apps cause the issues? Or did you apply more/different changes that caused problems?
> 
> If applying JUST the apps caused problems, someone needs to inform the OBDEleven people to have them remove the apps.
> ...


I blame you 100%....

I'm kidding. <3

Nope, can't hold yourself responsible for sharing something experimental. WE ALL KNOW THE RISK OF USING VCDS, OBD11. That's why I posted the logging to enable it safely in VCDS so no one else had to be the guinea pig.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Thank You.
I honestly felt bad.
I am new to the platform and always trying to help....

Bob.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

I'll post a video soon...


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> I'll post a video soon...


This sounds promising..... Did you figure something out?


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Nope, same as Burkett. It "sort of" works but still blinds some of the incoming traffic and the right side light won't detect traffic signs.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

We need the firmware flash for the front camera


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> Wow, you guys have made a lot more progress than I did when I tried. FWIW, I was able to get DLA working on my 2021 Arteon, but, those aren't Matrix LEDs (IQ lights). The Arteon uses the older shutter system that blocks and un-blocks specific LEDs when it detects light. It's a different system. Works very well, just older. I


I thought I remember you posting this, so I went back to look.
How did you get DLA to work on your Arteon?
I believe my 21 Tiguan has the same setup as your 21 Arteon, so I may be interested to find out what you did.
Does the DLA do something different than just the DCL (Dynamic Cornering Lights)?
Do you get a menu item under lighting to turn off/on the DLA lighting?
If you have the specifics and care to share, feel free to PM me 

Thanks,

Bob.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I thought I remember you posting this, so I went back to look.
> How did you get DLA to work on your Arteon?
> I believe my 21 Tiguan has the same setup as your 21 Arteon, so I may be interested to find out what you did.
> Does the DLA do something different than just the DCL (Dynamic Cornering Lights)?
> ...


Bob, the Tiguan does not. The Tiguan doesn't have the shutters needed. It was verified the part numbers for the NA lights are different than the RoW. It doesn't work on them.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Thanks.
But looking at my lights, and watching the startup sequence, I thought they were both "movable" and had shutters....

Bob.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> We need the firmware flash for the front camera


Is that for certain? Do you know what version we need?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Thanks.
> But looking at my lights, and watching the startup sequence, I thought they were both "movable" and had shutters....
> 
> Bob.


Nope. Tiguans can't do the "slpit" at startup due to the lack of hardware.


----------



## OBDeleven (Jul 30, 2014)

OhioSpyderman said:


> The owner of the company is a member here.
> Maybe just mentioning his screen name may invoke a response.
> 
> @OBDeleven, can you tell us what this one click app does? (HBA with IQ lighting?)
> ...


Hello,
The applications (HBA) is High Beam Assist. This app is only applicable to vehicles with Matrix Led lights.
It senses if there are vehicles in front of you and turns on/off the headlights.

We're sorry for the late answer.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Since you're here, maybe you can answer this.
For Tiguan Apps, you seem to have a cutoff that looks like this:
2017-2021
2021-

I have a 2021 built in early 2021.
I have LED Headlights and Taillights, but don't have access to the apps in the 2017-2021 group that includes some apps that work with LED taillights.
Why is this?

Bob.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

OBDeleven said:


> Hello,
> The applications (HBA) is High Beam Assist. This app is only applicable to vehicles with Matrix Led lights.
> It senses if there are vehicles in front of you and turns on/off the headlights.
> 
> We're sorry for the late answer.


@OBDeleven HBA is already turned on from the factory. It's been that way since 2018 and works without the IQ lights. What you're stating does not make sense.

Turning this on is not just HBA. This does activate DLA, but, not fully.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I thought your statement was true, until I re-read my manual.
What's it's called in there is "Light Assist".
It DOES turn the High Beams on and off, but it's solely based oncoming vehicle's lights (at least that's how I interpreted it).
It works by tapping the turn signal stalk forward when you have your light switch set for AUTO.
A white symbol (that looks like light beams with an A underneath) appears in the dash.
When it get enabled, it turns BLUE.

I "think" HBA is similar but with more functionality/triggers....

Just a guess.....

Bob.


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

I may be mistaken but I think the HBA credit in OBDeleven that was referred to above, keeps the HBA on all the time so that you don’t have to turn it on every time you turn the car back on. I did this on my 17R and my wife’s 19SEL-P. So the HBA white symbol is always on and will keep that function working all the time. I did the mod using VCDS. Just a guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Kushdaiin said:


> I may be mistaken but I think the HBA credit in OBDeleven that was referred to above, keeps the HBA on all the time so that you don’t have to turn it on every time you turn the car back on. I did this on my 17R and my wife’s 19SEL-P. So the HBA white symbol is always on and will keep that function working all the time. I did the mod using VCDS. Just a guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a different setting. Not this one. When Burkett turned it on, his lights started to do matrix lighting. Mine did as well when I did the same settings with VCDS. There is zero doubt that's what those settings do.


----------



## tasos53 (Oct 29, 2021)

Hello from Greece.
To my friends Panos facelift brand new 2021 tiguan R line we do it remotely with odis engeering we enable and code and put the new xml (parameters) the front IQ led lights for DLA Dynamiq Light Assist.
The ΗΒΑ High Beam Assist is something that all tiguans has also with halogen headlights.
The Presentation is something that you do not need at all.
But DLA is magic in that marelli new headlights.

photo video
Log into Facebook


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

tasos53 said:


> Hello from Greece.
> To my friends Panos facelift brand new 2021 tiguan R line we do it remotely with odis engeering we enable and code and put the new xml (parameters) the front IQ led lights for DLA Dynamiq Light Assist.
> The ΗΒΑ High Beam Assist is something that all tiguans has also with halogen headlights.
> The Presentation is something that you do not need at all.
> ...


Awesome! Do you know which parameter file you used? We should be able to do that with VCP as well. Had to use that on my 2019 Arteon to enable DLA as well.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

tasos53 said:


> Hello from Greece.
> To my friends Panos facelift brand new 2021 tiguan R line we do it remotely with odis engeering we enable and code and put the new xml (parameters) the front IQ led lights for DLA Dynamiq Light Assist.
> The ΗΒΑ High Beam Assist is something that all tiguans has also with halogen headlights.
> The Presentation is something that you do not need at all.
> ...


So how do we enable this in the US?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

VCP should be able to do it. Had to do the same thing for my 2019 Arteon.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Looking at Tasos videos, the DLA is working like it should. It's very clear when avoiding incoming traffic and not blind it them at all. So we do need a a 5F SW flash after all? Or is it on 4B? 
I've tried uploading my video from last month but haven't had success. I will try again later.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Id be curious if anyone has them do it to enable the functionality to its full potential. I'll be keeping an eye out.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

tasos53 said:


> Hello from Greece.
> To my friends Panos facelift brand new 2021 tiguan R line we do it remotely with odis engeering we enable and code and put the new xml (parameters) the front IQ led lights for DLA Dynamiq Light Assist.
> The ΗΒΑ High Beam Assist is something that all tiguans has also with halogen headlights.
> The Presentation is something that you do not need at all.
> ...


@tasos53 Do you know what permater file you used for the DLA activation? Was it specifcally for the Tiguan? Or was there a different file you used?


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

I got a response from Tasos’s friend. Here it is. i will answer on behalf of my friend Tasos Coding wasn't done by him.. he has the necessary diagnostic tools like vas5054a with odis engineering in this case and the required coding and adaptations where done remotely from a specialist..


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Crap. Was really hoping we could find out exactly what was used. I'm sure this could be done with a VCP if we just knew what parameter file was used.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

I wonder if he used a company like APG Group in Poland, they do all kinds of retrofits and sell MIB units


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

You still need the tool/software (VAS/ODIS) locally from what I understand.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

KrUsTyX said:


> You still need the tool/software (VAS/ODIS) locally from what I understand.


VCP can do all the same stuff as VAS/ODIS. If we can just get the parameter file that was used, you can flash that with VCP. This is the exact same thing we had to do to the pre-21 Arteon. On my 19, in order to get DLA working, we had to flash the camera with an upgraded peramters file. Once that was done, DLA worked great. Without it, it was the same half-assed version we get with the Tiguan now.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Question about changing the parameter file. Can you send your original paramter file back in if you had to take you car into a dealer for service and then send the other one afterwards? Would VW see these changes?


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

M Diddy said:


> half-assed version


You have VCP? I can probably get in contact with the guy that did it for those guys in Greece


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

KrUsTyX said:


> You have VCP? I can probably get in contact with the guy that did it for those guys in Greece


If you can, that would be fantastic. With that file we can get the final piece of the puzzle to move forward with enabling the full functionality. I've also submitted an engineering ticket with VW to enable them (we'll see where that lands)


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

How did you submit an engineering ticket with VW?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

KrUsTyX said:


> You have VCP? I can probably get in contact with the guy that did it for those guys in Greece


I don't, but, I can get one from a buddy on here. He rents his out.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Here's the video when it did mine couple months ago, as you can see it sorta works. I disabled it waiting for a correct fix/update, I did blinded some incoming traffic. 
Please ignore the conversations and nerdy reactions/comments. 😂


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Kushdaiin said:


> How did you submit an engineering ticket with VW?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have priority concierge with VW. I called my customer care advocate and asked them to submit it. I've done it before for other vehicles.


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I have priority concierge with VW. I called my customer care advocate and asked them to submit it. I've done it before for other vehicles.


That’s a good deal. Interested to hear what they come back with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

Burkett.ACB said:


> If you can, that would be fantastic. With that file we can get the final piece of the puzzle to move forward with enabling the full functionality. I've also submitted an engineering ticket with VW to enable them (we'll see where that lands)


So the guy who did it for the Greek guy is a Russian Ahole. He's not answering anymore, but he said that we only need vcds 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, we know that's not the case unfortunately. We can enable the feature but it truly needs calibration.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Any luck with finding out about the correct camera file to make DLA function correctly?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> Any luck with finding out about the correct camera file to make DLA function correctly?


Still working on it 😅


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Still working on it 😅


on OBDeleven which is the 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line? i only see European options.
Also how do i know which apps from previous years are compatible with my 2022?

Sorry in advance for all the questions everyone!


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Matrix IQ Lights enabled on NAR 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have to have the high beam assist on (blinker stalk pushed in) for this to work?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Gyte said:


> on OBDeleven which is the 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line? i only see European options.
> Also how do i know which apps from previous years are compatible with my 2022?
> 
> Sorry in advance for all the questions everyone!


Best option, ask before buying, lots of those as you know are not related to the NAR Tiguan.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Gyte said:


> Do you have to have the high beam assist on (blinker stalk pushed in) for this to work?


This is the stalk, pushed in once, to enable Auto High Beam Assist. With auto HBA on (blue headlight symbol with A in the middle), the IQ light function then works (if you've enabled it).


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

Anyone know how to activate Easy Entry using OBDeleven for 2022 Tiguan?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Gyte said:


> Anyone know how to activate Easy Entry using OBDeleven for 2022 Tiguan?


What trim is your 22?

Bob.


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> What trim is your 22?
> 
> Bob.


SEL R Line


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

This is how I did it in my 21....

*Easy Entry *

(Seats move back to the furthest position when you open the door after turning off ignition. They will move back to memory after you turn on ignition. Driver Profile must be enabled.)

Control Unit 36

Long Coding
Easy_Entry_Front: Not Active -> Active
Easy_Entry_Front_Over_MMI : Not Active-> Active

*Last option displays the function in the MIB under Car Settings.

Good Luck!

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

So update on DLA, I've reached out to our friends across the pond and a few are going to endeavor to find owners with the IQ lights function already enabled to gather logging and from their hopefully whatever else we might need.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Burkett.ACB said:


> So update on DLA, I've reached out to our friends across the pond and a few are going to endeavor to find owners with the IQ lights function already enabled to gather logging and from their hopefully whatever else we might need.


I need to bring my 22 in for a new windshield in a couple weeks. Since the dealer has to calibrate the camera, I'm going to see if I can persuade them to enable DLA.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Enabling is the easy part, to have it working correctly is what we are trying to figure out. I could be more coding or updating the SW on some modules, I highly doubt the dealership would enable DLA for us, for liability reasons.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

VT1.8T said:


> I need to bring my 22 in for a new windshield in a couple weeks. Since the dealer has to calibrate the camera, I'm going to see if I can persuade them to enable DLA.


I would bring in the coding from here... and ask them about the "matrix lights calibration" see what happens, if they did happen to do it (however unlikely), you should make sure they write up what they did so it can be replicated.


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> This is how I did it in my 21....
> 
> *Easy Entry *
> 
> ...


Did you code it yourself? Can anyone verify if that worked for their 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line? @Burkett.ACB 

Does this app not work?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Yes, I coded myself.
Never tried the app.
For 10 credits, what do you have to lose?

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Gyte said:


> Did you code it yourself? Can anyone verify if that worked for their 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line? @Burkett.ACB
> 
> Does this app not work?
> View attachment 182706


I coded myself. But that app should work!

Though, To be honest, I'm a bigger guy, I found this feature more annoying then enjoyable. Lol


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I coded myself. But that app should work!
> 
> Though, To be honest, I'm a bigger guy, I found this feature more annoying then enjoyable. Lol


Do you mind sending me your code just in case that doesnt work for 2022?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Gyte said:


> Do you mind sending me your code just in case that doesnt work for 2022?


Select Control Unit 36
-Select Long Coding
-Set Easy_Entry_Front: Not Active -> Active

I believe this is the coding, you'll know if in car settings you have a new "seats" option. That and the driver seat starts moving on its own like it's possessed


----------



## rickvw (Dec 28, 2004)

Anyone have a pic of the camera on the windshield?, I have a tiguan 22 r line in Mexico but I cant see a camera installed, my tig have Iq lights


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

@rickvw Top of the windshield, just above the rear view mirror.


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Not that it is germane to this forum, but I did just successful install DLA on my MK7 Golf R (Xenon’s). I had to swap out headlight assemblies and modules along with some coding. It’s fully functional though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## felix243 (Oct 7, 2014)

Where can I code out the option that the traffic signs are not faded out by the matrix?


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

@Burkett.ACB you ever get this to work correctly yet? is it worth now activating the HBA with IQ Lights app now?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Gyte said:


> @Burkett.ACB you ever get this to work correctly yet? is it worth now activating the HBA with IQ Lights app now?


We’ve been unable to without the proper vehicle camera firmware.


----------



## heitneRsays (Jul 21, 2008)

Burkett.ACB said:


> We’ve been unable to without the proper vehicle camera firmware.


If we got the correct part number would it be possible to install the ROW camera in the car with correct firmware already on it?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

heitneRsays said:


> If we got the correct part number would it be possible to install the ROW camera in the car with correct firmware already on it?


We already have a the proper camera. If we know what the proper FW is, we can flash that with VCP or another tool. Did that on my 2019 Arteon to get get DLA working properly.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

What Diddy said. I know I’ve been MIA but it’s busy time where I work. So I haven’t had time really to dive into the IQ lighting mystery. I’m going to resume working on it soon. I’ve been in contact with some folks across the pond so we shall see where it goes…_queue suspensive music_


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Just for fun, I enabled the presentation mode to just run the matrix IQ lights start up sequence in the mean time while we wait for the car scans we badly need. Super easy. Please be aware, to work, you need to have your light switch set to AUTO ....

OBD11 INSTRUCTIONS:
(High Beam Assist Memory Retention)
09 → Security Access → Enter Code: 31347 → Adaptation → Assistance light functions → Fernlichtassistent Reset → Set to.. *Not Active*

(IQ Lights Start-Up Sequence)
4B → Security Access → Enter Code: 20103 → Adaptations → Reference_Run_Activation_Effect → Set to.. *Activation effect enabled by motor start*

To make this work. When you turn on your car, just make sure your auto switch is turned on. Once you start the engine your lights will perform a "sweep" using the IQ lights and then do their normal up / down sequence check.

THIS IS PURELY JUST NOVELTY. It won't do anything more except show boat your lights at night. Any increased attention by the opposite sex is purely coincidental and a potential side effect.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm still on the lookout for any leads on the SW for A5, in the meantime I'm working on retrofitting the IQ Light tails. 
It's odd that the Auto High Beams have to be permanent in order to make the presentation on startup work, I assume in ROW cars it works regardless. 🤷🏻‍♂️ But it may be a limitation on NAR vehicles coding.


----------



## Zybex999 (11 mo ago)

Just retrofitted the iq.light tail lights on mine. The SW version of A5 with factory fit iq.light is SW:2Q0-980-653-B HW:2Q0-980-653 -- Frt Sens. Drv Assist


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Zybex999 said:


> Just retrofitted the iq.light tail lights on mine. The SW version of A5 with factory fit iq.light is SW:2Q0-980-653-B HW:2Q0-980-653 -- Frt Sens. Drv Assist
> 
> View attachment 216680


Thanks for the A5 SW information. Looks really nice!


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Zybex999 said:


> Just retrofitted the iq.light tail lights on mine. The SW version of A5 with factory fit iq.light is SW:2Q0-980-653-B HW:2Q0-980-653 -- Frt Sens. Drv Assist
> 
> View attachment 216680


Hey Zybex,
Does your Tiguan have full functional IQ lights, dynamic light assist? (Your high beams come on at speeds above 37mph and box out the vehicles in front of you?)


----------



## Zybex999 (11 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Hey Zybex,
> Does your Tiguan have full functional IQ lights, dynamic light assist? (Your high beams come on at speeds above 37mph and box out the vehicles in front of you?)


Hi,

No i dont have full DLA functionality, but I have recently aquired the complete VCDS admaps for one that does.


----------



## Zybex999 (11 mo ago)

Can we compare coding with what you have already tested?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

We can, but, I don't think it will matter. The camera needs the updated FW in order to function correctly. It was like this with the Arteon when it came out. After I flashed my 2019, DLA worked perfectly. Before the flash, it was half baked, kind of like the Tig is now. 

My 21 Arteon only needed a switch turned on via VCDS and DLA worked perfectly, so they already have the updated FW.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Well Diddy, lets not forget. There is a TON more coding to configure, highway mode, traffic mode, sign recognition, when it comes to the lighting functions. So lets take a look for sure. @Zybex999 can you DM me and email me what you have?


----------



## Zybex999 (11 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Well Diddy, lets not forget. There is a TON more coding to configure, highway mode, traffic mode, sign recognition, when it comes to the lighting functions. So lets take a look for sure. @Zybex999 can you DM me and email me what you have?


Sure, but can you DM me? I have not made enough posts to meet the requirements to start a conversation yet.


----------



## ACrossen (Aug 29, 2021)

Can't wait to see what you guys come up with! Would love to have this fully fleshed out for NAR Tiguan.


----------



## ec0li (2 mo ago)

Hi,
Just got a new 2022 tiguan allspace with iq lights but without DLA.
Could someone tell what is the state of this now ?
Would an activation via the odb11 app work ? Please find below my current firmware, would that one be enough? Is a calibration needed ?
System description MQB MFK 3.0
Identifier R242
Hardware number 2Q0980653
Hardware version H16
Software number 2Q0980653C
Edit :
Also please know that I have all assists (travel assist incl. speed sign recognition, etc)


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

We are still trying to figure out the correct SW version that allows full DLA functionality, or hopefully VW will (highly unlikely) enable it in the MY23.5 or MY24.


----------



## ccLot (Oct 24, 2012)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> correct SW version


I've got NAR Tiguan SEL R-line in Poland and DLA is activated and works.
In which module should I check SW?
What do you need to know, but I've got only OBD11.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

ccLot said:


> I've got NAR Tiguan SEL R-line in Poland and DLA is activated and works.
> In which module should I check SW?
> What do you need to know, but I've got only OBD11.


Cool! I think we would need the correct SW version of A5 (Front windshield camera) and coding plus coding/adaptations for 4B (multifunction module)
If others could chime-In and suggest what else is needed.


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

There may be some minor coding in 17-Instruments- for menu activation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccLot (Oct 24, 2012)

I hope it wil be usefull


----------



## ccLot (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Awesome. @1.8TPSSTVARIANT or @Burkett.ACB , can either of you compare these with your ODB to see what's different? I'll try and scan with VCDS and see what I can get with that as well.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

M Diddy said:


> Awesome. @1.8TPSSTVARIANT or @Burkett.ACB , can either of you compare these with your ODB to see what's different? I'll try and scan with VCDS and see what I can get with that as well.


Off tomorrow, no rain, I'll dive into it


----------



## innomkr (8 d ago)

@ccLot I have 2022 Allspace R-Line but without the full IQ Lights option. I also have a 2017 Tiguan with matrix headlights and I am comparing the modules long coding and adaptation between the two. I have noticed on the ‘17 one there are some Matrix related settings in the 09 control unit adaptation - fernlicht assistent. Would you share the settings in this menu? Here is how mine looks like:









and on the 2017 one is like that:


----------



## rickvw (Dec 28, 2004)

Burkett.ACB said:


> View attachment 191488
> 
> 
> @rickvw Top of the windshield, just above the rear view mirror.


Well that sucks, my 22' tig Rline does have those Iq lights but no camera, false advertising here in Mexico from vw about those lights 😵


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Off tomorrow, no rain, I'll dive into it


Sorry all, got COVID, been down for the count. I'll be trying to review the coding differences soon.


----------



## innomkr (8 d ago)

I can give you my update on the topic. 
OBD11 HBA with IQ.Lights did enable some sort of ****ty Matrix(in comparison with my old 2017 Tiguan) much like what @Burkett.ACB shared a while back. Thanks to the HBA with IQ.Lights App my left headlight stoped moving during startup presentation and now it stays static and only the right one doest the up down dance. 

I enabled the DLA presentation app after that to try to fix the situation with the lazy left headlight - no change, the animation got a bit fancier but lefty still not moving.

And here I went into deep sh*t and got matrix calibration missing on both headlights, did a reset on basic settings, lost my matrix calibration values but doing another reset of basic functions removed the matrix calibration errors but I still lost the calibration values... I remember they were 0.47 or something but I don't want to touch there any more.

I set the HBA with IQ.Lights and DLA presentation apps to original and my left beam is still not moving. 

Next week I will book a service appointment and I will beg the diagnostics guy to fix my sh*t without wiping my warranty...

The car is 2022 Allspace R-Line for the EU market.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

innomkr said:


> I can give you my update on the topic.
> OBD11 HBA with IQ.Lights did enable some sort of ****ty Matrix(in comparison with my old 2017 Tiguan) much like what @Burkett.ACB shared a while back. Thanks to the HBA with IQ.Lights App my left headlight stoped moving during startup presentation and now it stays static and only the right one doest the up down dance.
> 
> I enabled the DLA presentation app after that to try to fix the situation with the lazy left headlight - no change, the animation got a bit fancier but lefty still not moving.
> ...


Ya unfortunately in our earlier posts we explained doing the reset is no good. I had the same problem, had to take mine to the dealer to reset the module and relearn the adaptations and calibration. This modification is definitely not for the faint of heart cause when you mess up it messes up big. We appreciate you trying it though! Hope they get you all sorted. Obviously, you don't need me to remind you to not let them know you were tweaking the settings, play dumb so they cover it.


----------



## innomkr (8 d ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Ya unfortunately in our earlier posts we explained doing the reset is no good. I had the same problem, had to take mine to the dealer to reset the module and relearn the adaptations and calibration. This modification is definitely not for the faint of heart cause when you mess up it messes up big. We appreciate you trying it though! Hope they get you all sorted. Obviously, you don't need me to remind you to not let them know you were tweaking the settings, play dumb so they cover it.


I somehow fixed the not moving left beams using the LED Module tests. I ran the LWR motor tests and the beams started to move again. However, a new problem occurred - now my low beams and pointing up  and I am dazzling incoming traffic and lighting up the sky.


----------

